# What am I doing wrong? (Warning: could be along thread)



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

How'z come I keep being losted as "guest" when I registered a long time ago?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you delete your cookies?

Just log back in with your username and password you chose and you will be fine.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok Zuma you should be good to go. I just changed your user status from Awaiting E-mail confirmation to Member. When you first registered you must not have went to the link in the confirmation email that was sent to you to complete registration.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

I think it's time for Scott and Steve to come clean on this one. Hans keeps getting deleted because Charley Ergen agreed to put Scott back into his Beta-test program and to pay for Steve's class trip.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

I told you this could be a long thread....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: You guys crack me up


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott,

Several months ago, when the adults in charge at DBSforums decided not to start an XM/Sirius forum, you offered to make me a moderator for one over here.

I never replied, which was dumb. The dog ate my e-mail, I guess.

Anyway, I started my own forum over at Delphi, next to the successful 4DTV forum. For awhile we were the best sat radio forum going, and had 5,000 hits and 50 posts a day. 

But I stopped priming the pump and sort of let it drift ... it's quite dead now.

I had sort of forgotten about DBStalk.com, but have rediscovered it. Congratulations on your forum's success and I am sure it will take off.

The tone over here is quite refreshing.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Zuma glad to have you here. If you have any XM or Sirius info to share I am sure our members would love to hear about it. I am very anxious to get some real Sirius reports. I keep seeing people say that Sirius rules, yet when I ask them if they have the service they all say no. I can't wait to get my hands on one so I can do a side by side test of XM and Sirius.

As for giving Steve field trip money... Why should I do that? After all I already give him his lunch money.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zuma hans _
> *But I stopped priming the pump...
> *


I've never known anyone else to use the phrase, "priming the pump" as others use the phrase, "pouring gas on the fire". The irony emanating from the fact that, in the normal course of events, one might prime a pump to put _out_ a fire must now be further comtemplated for its possible Freudian implications.

"Calling Dr. Sidney Freedman!"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Yeah, Scott is helping we support my schools vending machines j/k


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Steve remind me to give you DOUBLE the lunch money salery I gave you last week. 

Wait nothing doubled is still nothing.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

"Ladies and gentlemen, take my advice
Pull down your pants, and slide on the ice."

SIdney Freedman's last line, at the end of the last episode of M*A*S*H


----------

